# Electrolux fridge vent winter covers



## dommie (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks
New member who has just discovered this site. Been a campervan owner for years but have learned more from this site in 1 hour than in 30 years !!
Now retired & usually spending the grotty British winter months in Oz we are forced this winter to spend it in Europe.
Gleaned such a lot from the forums but one (stupid?) question - the Electrolux vent winter covers, are they only for use during layup or are they also for use when the temp drops under 10 deg as I have seen somewhere?

Dommie


----------



## 91623 (May 1, 2005)

I reside in France therefore, I put the vent covers on beginning November and I remove them late March the following year. My previous camper did not have a heater during travel, the vent cover kept some of the cold. Fridge needs less cooling in the winter is what I read in the manual.
Acadian
Autostar Auros (Fiat)
P.S. In France I have a Camping Car
In Belgium it is a camper
In the US it would be a Class B or Class C Mini-Motorhome
What are they called in England?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Expensive!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi dommie,

not a stupid question at all,

We always put the fridge covers on for the winter period, it stops the fridge getting too cold in frosty conditions, the correct use, as you say, is for when temps drop to below 10deg's but we always leave ours on from nov (ish) to feb (ish) depending on frosts and also when washing the motorhome.

Acadian, Bonsoir et bienvenue, we call ours 'motorhomes'.

pete.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We do the same as Pete, in fact your post has reminded me to fit ours.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Dickle said:


> Expensive!!


LOL

MH


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Oh gosh!, is this something else I need to go out and buy, I never got covers with my m/home supplied new. Should I have done and are they really needed?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brambles!



Brambles said:


> Should I have done and are they really needed?


Well, they are not actually needed. But assuming that the back of your fridge is not properly sealed against the interior of your van (as it is the case for most vans ex-factory  ) it keeps away the cold draughts.

Plus, when outside temperature go significantly below freezing point the efficiency of the fridge may suffer from low temperatures. This may sound odd, especially from a physicist like me :wink: . But keep in mind that the cooling fluid is a) based on water and b) has to be _heated_ in one step of the cooling cycle to separate ammonia from the water.

I install my covers if the outside temperature is expected to be at around 5 degs C or lower. But previously I also spent nights in rental motorhomes without any fridge vent covers at -15 degs without any problems (except that I had to go out 03:00 AM in a snow storm to change gas bottles...).

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Boff, 
makes sense what you say.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

I have a Thetford fidge freezer in my Dethleff, if I am not mistaken this is the same as the Electrolux. So where can I get some of these covers from as they seem to be just what I need when we go over to the continent soon


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I too have a Thetford F/F, I looked into this for mine, if you use this link, then select your area, dealers will be listed.

http://www.thetford-europe.com/the/thomecon.nsf/web/dealer_locator_wales_en

According to the Thetford site, the covers can be bought as extra's.

Nice bike by-the-way :wink: , Yam FJR, if I'm not mistaken.

Homer........Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

I do not have any covers for the vents on my electrolux fridge, I have seen them for sale but up until now we have not used the van very much in the winter. Last winter on the few occasions we ventured out the fridge did its job , no problem, but there were draughts from around the fridge when the wind blew against that side of the van. This year we do plan to use the van a lot more so during the summer I have sealed all the gaps around the fridge so hopefully we will not be worried by draughts when we get out in the van this winter.

Just how much of the vent do the covers cover, if you have some please let me know. I have seen it suggested that aluminium foil can be used to shut off the vents in the winter. I am not sure if this would be Ok but I am sure that I can make some covers cheaper than the £20 they want at the local caravan shop. If anyone has made some please post how you did it.
Are both covers the same? or is there a top and a bottom?

Mike


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Good point, I'm wondering this as well.

This is on the thetford site; it applies to most I assume.



> We advise to use Thetford winter covers on the ventilation grills from 8 degrees Celsius and down. Winter covers can be obtained as an accessory from your dealership.


Homer.....Rob


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike!



spykal said:


> Just how much of the vent do the covers cover, if you have some please let me know.


They cover about 80% of the vent.

Plus that the upper cover does *not at all* cover the right side of the vent where the exhaust of the gas burner comes out. Keep that in mind if you make your own. I don't know where Thetford fridges have their exhaust (my "Electrolux" has it on the right side of the upper vent), but it *must not be covered* under any circumstances.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Boff

I can now think about making some covers. I had already decided that since the existing fitted permanent covers are very easy to remove I might just put some type of covering on the inside of them. I have taken them out a couple of times to dust around the burner and to clean away the black streaks that always seeem to form around the vent. 

Going back to last winter and earlier this summer...our fridge was not very well "room sealed" so when a strong wind was blowing onto that side of the van I was sure I could detect gas fumes in the van. I think that the fumes just came out of the chimmney and were blown back into the top vent and then into the van. I have since sealed all the gaps around the fridge with silicone sealant and the problem is solved. The gas flame is very small on a fridge so I do not think we were in any real danger of CO poisoning.. we like fresh air anyway so the windows and roof vents are always open, but in a smaller vehicle it could pose a problem.


Thanks again for the 80% coverage info

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

I have done the job, took out the ordinary covers, stuck two strips of silver "DucK" tape on the back of each covering the back of five of the nine vent slots. I could have stuck the tape on the front but it would have looked "untidy".

All I have to do in the spring is remember to take off the tape.

I will give it a try, any problems and I will report back :wink: 

Mike


----------

